# 1988 Hardinge Tool Room Lathe - $7000 (OROVILLE, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Apr 7, 2020)

1988 Hardinge Tool Room Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

1988 Hardinge Tool Room Lathe



					goldcountry.craigslist.org


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 7, 2020)

I don't know what they go for,but that sound very expensive.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 7, 2020)

This is on the lower end for a decent one. Not unusual to see them around $10k. They are at the top of the food chain for a toolroom lathe.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 7, 2020)

Wow. I didn't expect it to be so expensive.


----------



## Bamban (Apr 7, 2020)

That lathe would be nice to have, will never find one in my neck of the woods for that price.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up. It was at a shop that was closing. Will need some cleaning and work ,but it has a good bit of tooling with it. The shop owner sold the property and is retiring. Nice person and has other machines and tooling for sale. Worth taking a look if in the area.


----------



## Bamban (Apr 7, 2020)

Nutfarmer said:


> Thanks for the heads up. It was at a shop that was closing. Will need some cleaning and work ,but it has a good bit of tooling with it. The shop owner sold the property and is retiring. Nice person and has other machines and tooling for sale. Worth taking a look if in the area.



Did you pick up the Hardinge?


----------



## Nutfarmer (Apr 7, 2020)

I will pick it up tomorrow . The owner has a shop full of other machines and tooling for sale.


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 7, 2020)

Nutfarmer said:


> Thanks for the heads up. It was at a shop that was closing. Will need some cleaning and work ,but it has a good bit of tooling with it. The shop owner sold the property and is retiring. Nice person and has other machines and tooling for sale. Worth taking a look if in the area.





Nutfarmer said:


> I will pick it up tomorrow . The owner has a shop full of other machines and tooling for sale.


Congratulations!  The guy definitely didn't oversell it--one fuzzy photo didn't peak a lot of interest.  If you find it takes up too much space, keep me in mind! ;-)


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 7, 2020)

Nutfarmer said:


> I will pick it up tomorrow . The owner has a shop full of other machines and tooling for sale.



Whoa, congrats! Glad someone could take advantage. (a little jealous too)


----------



## Bamban (Apr 8, 2020)

Nutfarmer said:


> I will pick it up tomorrow . The owner has a shop full of other machines and tooling for sale.



Nice....


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 8, 2020)

Mr. Whoppee does it again


----------

